# transfer PC to Bolt?



## Pixel (Jan 10, 2003)

I've got a new Tivo Bolt. I have Tivo Desktop on my PC. I can easily transfer programming from my Bolt to the PC, but I haven't been able to do the reverse - transfer programming from my PC to my Bolt. How does one do that? I used to be able to xfr both ways with my Tivo HD. I hope to be able to do the same with the Bolt.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Pixel said:


> I've got a new Tivo Bolt. I have Tivo Desktop on my PC. I can easily transfer programming from my Bolt to the PC, but I haven't been able to do the reverse - transfer programming from my PC to my Bolt. How does one do that? I used to be able to xfr both ways with my Tivo HD. I hope to be able to do the same with the Bolt.


First, the PC should appear at the bottom of the Bolt's My Shows. It will show as "Now Playing on <your PC>". If not then reboot the Bolt.

Next transfer a small file, 30 minutes of ABC or some SD program to the PC. Check its size. It should be under 2GB. Now try to get it back using the Bolt. With Windows, you can watch the network with Taskmgr - Performance - Network. My rate is usually 100Mbps.

If that works, then watch a normal 1 hour HD 1080i program come back. If it dies after five minutes or less, welcome to my world. No, I don't know why or really care anymore. With Desktop Plus you can "publish" mpg files that will be sent back to the TiVo.

Check out kmttg and pyTiVo. They have their own forum.


----------



## Pixel (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks. My PC appeared today at the bottom of the Now Playing list just as it did on my old Tivo units. It wasn't there yesterday. I just needed to know if I could expect the same behavior with the Bolt as with the old ones. Will it work? I dunno. I'm trying it now.



JoeKustra said:


> First, the PC should appear at the bottom of the Bolt's My Shows. It will show as "Now Playing on <your PC>". If not then reboot the Bolt.
> 
> Next transfer a small file, 30 minutes of ABC or some SD program to the PC. Check its size. It should be under 2GB. Now try to get it back using the Bolt. With Windows, you can watch the network with Taskmgr - Performance - Network. My rate is usually 100Mbps.
> 
> ...


----------

